# Borla 5 inch



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thinking about a borla cat back w/ 5 inch exhaust tips... would they fit in the space allowed for the stock ones? or is some there some work to be done? anyone have these? pics?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I would be severely surprised if borla came out with a catback that required modification to body panels. That would be like a cold air intake that required a different diameter throttle body than stock.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Tape measure........?


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

They'll fit.

As john e said, tape measure. But other than that, you've already got a 4" in there already. A 5" would only require a half inch more clearance. Which is there.

Borla has pics of a stock goat with the 5" tips on their site I believe. Only reason I know is because I was drooling over them too....


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

And whats up with the interior noise? I had a Borla system on a car once that I eliminated because of it.


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks guys. I know I could've used a tape measure, but I've been working so much... anyways, I had a Borla on my 2000 Camaro that I was very impressed with (no interior noise on mine).


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

*5 inch borla*

bblackgoat , i have that system on my 05 and it looks and sounds great!


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

thanks judge!! I've been drooling over it as well, and think I'm going to get it... shhhh don't tell the wife how much it is!!!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

BBlackGoat05 said:


> thanks judge!! I've been drooling over it as well, and think I'm going to get it... shhhh don't tell the wife how much it is!!!



Go for it!

I bought mine when I first got my car and it sure sounds sweet...a nice little *burble-pop-pop* when you're upshifting!  Manual transmission

The fit was perfect and the length was exactly what it should be.

I did notice a small rattle in the general area of the climate control knobs / radio, but it's only @ around 1,900 rpms and I get past that quick enough when shifting and I cruise at a lower rpm, so I hardly notice it, even less with the radio turned on. No other noises at all. I'll wait until after I install the LTs (to see if it gets worse) before I get serious about tracing it out.


----------

